# Favourite CD Cover?



## Bombsii (Mar 20, 2009)

Whats your favourite boxart on a CD?

For me its Mika's Life in Cartoon Motion.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Jetx (Mar 20, 2009)

possibly this?:






*shrug*


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 20, 2009)

What album is that, Jetx? It's really pretty.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 20, 2009)

Autumn Aurora by Drudkh.
I don't actually have the album, or anything by the band, because they're one of those Black Metal bands that make their material impossible to find. Still, I want some. :/


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 20, 2009)

This or maybe this.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a hard decision between these two (slight nsfw):
RUSH HOUR2 PRESENTS 凌辱HARDCORE
真・凌辱HARDCORE ～エロスの饗宴～


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 20, 2009)

the merriweather post pavilion cover. or pretty much any xtc album cover. the album cover for loveless is very representative of its sound, i think.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Mar 21, 2009)

I really like this one (It's really colorful and everything), but this isn't bad either (the red whoosh things in the upper left corner are kinda cool, and also the one below that).



DarkArmour said:


> For me its Mika's Life in Cartoon Motion.


Nice.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 21, 2009)

This.

Though these two come in close second.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 21, 2009)

This.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 21, 2009)

I like most of Pink Floyd's, and also really like anything by Bjork because, seriously, that woman wears some amazing stuff. Meat Loaf's are always pretty cool. And I always liked Radiohead's Hail to the Thief. And I like the Flaming Lips' trippier covers (which is, honestly, most of them). Muses' are pretty cool, too.
And I also really like this one by The Pillows because Giant Floating Fork.




















One day I'll learn the meaning of singular nouns, I swear D:


----------



## Jolty (Mar 21, 2009)

Led Zeppelin III (Led Zeppelin)
Jazz (Queen)
Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd)
Sgt Peppers (The Beatles)

Probably some more but those come to mind straight away


----------



## Minish (Mar 21, 2009)

RURUTIA's Tsuki Senichiya.







And RURUTIA's Promised Land.

All of her covers are completely gorgeous, though. <33


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 21, 2009)

High Voltage- 3Oh!3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 21, 2009)

All the covers posted so-far are very nice (Iron Maiden's mummy thing always creeps the hell out of me though ugh).

I think my favourite covers are
Love on the Beat (Serge Gainsbourg)
Nightlife (Pet Shop Boys) this one I like because it makes me think of the music video of I Don't Know What You Want But I Can't Give It Anymore, which is pretty cool and ridiculous.
Ta-Dah! (Scissor Sisters)
Scissor Sisters (Scissor Sisters)


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot Ta-Dah. Great album too.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 21, 2009)

*Kamelot - The Black Halo*


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 21, 2009)

fall out boy - infinity on high

the album is about as good as listening to a cat being scalped, but the album art is nice.


or, if this only applies to music I actually listen to, then, uh, maybe 

sigur rós - með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust. (warning, slightly nsfw for nudity). not so much for the actual art, but it fits the music very well.

edit: or nine inch nails - the slip. with teeth and year zero are also good, but downward spiral's art is ugly and the fragile's is just... bizarre.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 30, 2009)

I forgot to mention.

Christ Illusion. The symbolism is just epic.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm rather a fan of Evanescence's Anywhere But Home and The Open Door covers....  I love the knotwork of The Open Door.  It's pretty.

Three Days Grace's One-X is cool too.

And Queen's Greatest Hits~

but yeah everyone probably thinks the bands I like suck. *shrug*


----------



## Byrus (Mar 31, 2009)

Some of my favourite covers from bands I like:

Voodoo-U - Lords of Acid (That's the censored version, the uncensored version is better, google it. I don't wanna get banned for posting a lesbian devil orgy. =[)

The fat of the land - The Prodigy (Mr Crab waves and says hi!)

Invaders must die - The Prodigy

Poison - The Prodigy (Single)

Suite XVI - The Stranglers

Americana - The Offspring

Also, most of Pink Floyd's albums have interesting art. Dark side of the moon is simple but effective, and I also like Meddle.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 6, 2009)

Its already my current avatar but if you can't see it clearly enough here it is:





Collide by Skillet.


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 6, 2009)

Collide's _Chasing the Ghost_ is another excellent one.


----------



## Erif (Jun 6, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> this.


Yes.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 11, 2009)

Watershed, yes!





The title is as inventive as a teenagers  average comeback, but it still looks great, and they sound even better!






Yes


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 11, 2009)

Erif said:


>


haha, what are you talking about? that's some pretty boring and lame art... look at the way the lines on 2Ds hat are, for example...


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the cover from The Hush Sound's Like Vines.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 12, 2009)

that symphony x cover is so final fantasy it's silly but yes it rules


----------



## Spatz (Jun 12, 2009)

Woo! Watershed and I are on the same page!


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 12, 2009)

I love Symphony X, they are really good. Seen them twice, two stellar performances. I used to own a hoodie with that album cover on the back...


----------



## Spatz (Jun 12, 2009)

I wants taht sweater!!


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 12, 2009)

can't, that hoodie's zipper broke...


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Erif (Jun 12, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> haha, what are you talking about? that's some pretty boring and lame art... look at the way the lines on 2Ds hat are, for example...


Don't care, still like the cover. It's cool.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 12, 2009)

Off the top of my head, I really like Fragile's.  Boston's albums also have cool spaceships in their album art.  Um... also Point of Know Return.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh, the Yes album. I was hoping for the NIN album. But that is called The Fragile, so... :/


----------



## sagefo (Jun 14, 2009)

My favorite is Carnavas by Silversun Pickups.


----------



## Amphacham (Jun 15, 2009)

Definately Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd.





It's just me and surrealism.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 15, 2009)

hooooooooh yeah that is a good one


----------

